# beak stripe



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok i was just playing with angel (pearl) and i noticed there is one grey stripe on her beak and only on one side. anyone know what this is or why this is on one side of her beak.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The striped beak is because she is a pied  pieds and split to pieds can have striped beaks they also can have different coloured toenails and feet.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok i had not remembered it before and was curious why it appeared.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine is a cinnimon pied! WHat strip?


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

morla said:


> Mine is a cinnimon pied! WHat strip?


when i had angel out i noticed she had a grey stripe on one side of her beak. the rest of her beak and feet or pinkish. her mom was Latino and her dad was pied. i read a few articles that some pied have stripes on their beaks and possibly on their feet.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

lol I was going to ask about spotted toenails today. It must be a mutation thing. glad I read this!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

lisaowens said:


> when i had angel out i noticed she had a grey stripe on one side of her beak. the rest of her beak and feet or pinkish. her mom was Latino and her dad was pied. i read a few articles that some pied have stripes on their beaks and possibly on their feet.


My cockatiel, Daisy doesn't have a strip on her peek, but she does have a black stip on her creast! Cool!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stormy is a WF Cinnamon Pied, and she (still not convinced its a he) has a faint stripe on the beak and two different colored feet. One foot has pink toe nails while the other has black.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 7 week old grey chick.. his feed are soooooo dark. His sister is a pearl and her feet have blotchy areas here and there with dark toenails. My cinnamon's feet were pink with brown toenails. Dad is split to wf/pied/cinn/pearl and his feet are blotchy as well and so are mom's and she's a normal grey split to wf. Mom has a dark beak, dad has a striped beak, no marks on the other beaks yet, but I think they are still too young. Dad doesn't have a spotted chest but mom does and all the babies so far except the pearl (which you couldn't see anyway if she did). 

It's really amazing how different they can be.


----------

